#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIT Kharagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

*IIT Kharagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus:*



*IIT Kharagpur Year of Establishment:* 1951.

*IIT Kharagpur Affiliation*: Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Kharagpur Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*CONNECTIVITY:*

Nearest Airport : Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose International Airport, Kolkata
Distance from Airport : 147km
Nearest Railway Station :Kharagpur Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 5km

*IIT Kharagpur Branches In Engineering:*
Aerospace EngineeringAgricultural & Food EngineeringArchitecture & Regional PlanningBiotechnologyChemical EngineeringChemistryCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringCryogenic EngineeringCenter for Educational TechnologyElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Electrical Communication EngineeringG S Sanyal School of TelecommunicationsGeology & GeophysicsHumanities & Social SciencesIndustrial Engineering & ManagementInformation TechnologyMaterials ScienceMathematicsMechanical EngineeringMedical Science & TechnologyMetallurgical & Materials EngineeringMining EngineeringOcean Engineering & Naval ArchitectureOceans, Rivers, Atmosphere and Land Sciences*
IIT Kharagpur CutOff:*

*OPENING AND CLOSING RANKS FOR VARIOUS COURSES : JEE (Advanced) – 2013*

*BRANCH*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
2499
2786
628
1247
58
394
273
302

Agricultural and Food Engineering
4139
5568
1996
2619
1086
1486
580
701

Biotechnology and Biochemical Engineering
3421
5092
2243
2556
1167
1363
613
667

Chemical Engineering
1627
2448
926
1304
578
734
375
452

Civil Engineering
1999
2874
904
1127
420
566
103
179

Computer Science and Engineering
240
396
104
191
84
125
49
86

Electrical Engineering
580
1001
135
426
150
307
92
133

Electronics and Electrical Communication Engineering
241
824
127
385
147
322
76
138

Industrial Engineering
2100
3147
1330
1682
603
875
456
609

Instrumentation Engineering
1277
1907
806
1113
619
822
342
409

Manufacturing Science and Engineering
2030
2916
1380
1671
1047
1148
616
626

Mechanical Engineering
971
1231
351
505
184
259
97
132

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
3017
3878
1532
2015
883
1130
548
604

Mining Engineering
3976
5028
1480
2190
772
1223
352
591

Ocean Engineering and Naval Architecture
2145
4512
1456
2147
1231
1350
535
636

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

Architecture
4826
7128
3849
4185
1357
2077
795
795

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Aerospace Engineering
2792
3279
1073
1396
492
670
347
347

Agricultural and Food Engineering with M.Tech. in any of the listed specializations
4732
6549
2761
2987
1437
1657
747
853

Biotechnology and Biochemical Engineering
3725
5957
1670
2798
1502
1559
801
815

Chemical Engineering
2477
3076
1462
1564
529
865
477
497

Civil Engineering with any of the listed specialization
2633
3276
1150
1423
496
621
271
293

Computer Science and Engineering
416
577
218
393
140
319
178
220

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in any of the listed specializations
1115
1265
506
616
360
453
214
217

Electronics and Electrical Communication Engineering with M.Tech. in any of the listed specializations
809
1098
205
626
392
454
185
270

Industrial Engineering with M.Tech. in Industrial Engineering and Management
3233
3763
1704
1802
820
1171
619
619

Manufacturing Science and Engineering with M.Tech. in Industrial Engineering and Management
3040
3825
1812
1875
935
1143
590
590

Mechanical Engineering with M.Tech. in any of the listed specializations
1303
1794
536
782
159
399
43
256

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering with M.Tech. in Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
3340
4354
2051
2251
988
1147
577
577

Mining Engineering
5288
5717
2244
2480
1406
1555
673
673

Mining Safety Engineering
5795
6275
2268
2639
1619
1635
765
765

Ocean Engineering and Naval Architecture
4536
5267
1796
2317
892
1416
655
699

Quality Engineering Design and Manufacturing
3285
4002
1960
2121
1144
1246
649
649

*Five-Year Integrated M.Sc. Courses*

Applied Geology
5012
6770
2757
3187
1689
1857
0
0

Chemistry
5410
6812
3090
3222
971
1732
806
806

Economics
3416
4944
2369
2965
1210
1812
0
0

Exploration Geophysics
4827
6078
2483
3093
1764
1858
0
0

Mathematics and Computing
1573
2713
955
1528
824
1298
754
800

Physics
3207
5523
2568
2964
597
1477
0
0





*IIT Kharagpur Fee Structure For Engineering:*

1.
One Time Payment
 3,100

2.
Payable Each Semester
 45,000 (3,650)

3.
Refundable Caution Deposit
 6,000

4.
Medical Insurance Premium per Annum
 726

*Total Fees Payable at the time of Admission*
* 57,876 (13,400)*

*Other Fees*
_HMC overhead & Mess Advance amounts to  19,250_




Fees Payable by SC/ST students, where different from those payable by others, are shown in parantheses.


*IIT Kharagpur Placements 2013:*

Average Package Offered : 8 Lakhs per Annum
Highest Package Offered: 80 Lakhs per Annum by Google





*IIT Kharagpur Campus & Intra Facilities:

*
*Campus:
*The campus of IIT-KGP stretches over 2100 acres of land and is the hugest of all IIT campuses. The campus is famous for its historic architecture as it is the oldest of all. The campus is just 5 kilometers away from the railway station.There are so many residents in the campus that it looks like a whole city in itself. There are a total of 18 hostels in the campus near the Scholar’s Avenue.The campus starts with 3 halls called the Patel, Azad and Nehru halls which are among the total of 8 boys’ hostels for studying undergraduate courses. For girls enrolled in undergraduate course 2 hostels have been built. There are 2 more hostels for the postgraduate course-studying girls among other buildings for postgraduate boys’ hostels.

*Central library:

*The Central Library began its existence in 1951. Since then, it has grown in size and content along with the Indian Institute of Technology to take the present shape. All these years, it has been the life-line for the academic activity of the institute. At present, it stands as a modern library with a lot of automation and as the largest of the seven IIT’s in terms of the number of books and journals.


*IIT Kharagpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
The Hostels (known as Halls for historical reasons) are laid out along Scholars Avenue, a road that runs from the Institute gates all the way up to the B. C. Roy Technology Hospital. There are eight hostels in all for Undergraduate male students and three for women. In addition, there are a few Post Graduate Students’ hostels. Almost every hall has a canteen, a stationery shop, and a fruit stall.

A Hall Day or hall social is an annual celebration day that every Hall celebrates sometime in the month of March. On this day, people of the Hall invite their friends from other halls for food and drinks and it among the rare occasions that boys are granted entry into girls hostel and vice versa. Each hall names its Hall Day. For example, RK Hall’s Hall Day is called RespecK, LLR Hall’s Hall Day is called Elements, VS hall’s is called VesuviuS and Nehru Hall’s is called Zephyr, Patel Hall’s Hall Day is called Patel Utsav.[1]. The most crowded of all the Hall Days is Essence, the Hall Day of the girls’ hall (SN/IG Hall).

*IIT Kharagpur Address:* 

Indian Institute of Technology Kharagpur, Kharagpur – 721302, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: IIT Kharagpur, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIT Kharagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Kharagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

